
SoftBank Eyes WeWork Rescue Valuation Below $8B - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-10-18/softbank-is-said-to-eye-wework-rescue-valuation-below-8-billion
======
mdorazio
Good. That gives them enough room to fix operating costs and get to normal
industry margins for a $2-4B gain in valuation if they want to try to take it
public again in the future. I really hope this rescue includes some kind of
clawbacks on Neumann's shares and properties, though.

------
sherlock_h
I can't wait for WeWork, the movie. This is going to be great entertainment.

